# Another Gumwood Restoration Project



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

9 Pine / Clad Marvin Windows Grained Gumwood to Match Trim Etc. Entry...Dining Room ... Living Room ... Touched up and a Quick Coat of Varnish to even out the Very Uneven Sheen... The Sills came out Very Good considering the condition .... Just the sills were striped ,and we will be filling the holes and touching up the light areas where the curtain rods were screwed in.
Razoring the Windows tomorrow ... And Toning the Sills to Match...




























































Michael. Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Michael

Are you using a wood scraper on the sill?

Looks great.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

epretot said:


> Michael Are you using a wood scraper on the sill? Looks great.


Thanks....

Yes... Just some Pro Prep... And some Sandvik Scrapers.... I sharpen them as I go using Diamond Sharpeners.. 200-300-400-or 600 Grit... Very easy to sharpen,and that's the trick as the Varnish is So Old usually,that it comes off fairly quick. Sandpaper at the beginning stage is Pointless ... Just clogs up the paper and takes way longer. I've collected most all the profiles or just grind my own. Then after the sanding is a Breeze. 

We're finished with this project... Waiting to receive some pictures from the Client. I can never get a picture of Grained Windows during the Day.


Michael Tust


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

michael tust said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Yes... Just some Pro Prep... And some Sandvik Scrapers.... I sharpen them as I go using Diamond Sharpeners.. 200-300-400-or 600 Grit... Very easy to sharpen,and that's the trick as the Varnish is So Old usually,that it comes off fairly quick. Sandpaper at the beginning stage is Pointless ... Just clogs up the paper and takes way longer. I've collected most all the profiles or just grind my own. Then after the sanding is a Breeze.
> 
> ...


Great idea. I have a BACO scraper for detail sanding. I plan on getting a cabinet scraper for large surfaces. Rhe cabinet scrapera are easy to hone and hook with a file, honing tool and vise. 

Beats sanding for sure.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

epretot said:


> Great idea. I have a BACO scraper for detail sanding. I plan on getting a cabinet scraper for large surfaces. Rhe cabinet scrapera are easy to hone and hook with a file, honing tool and vise. Beats sanding for sure.


I was not Familiar with the Bacho Scraper so I Googled it.... Looks like the Pro Prep ,but with a Better Handle ... I have many shapes of cabinet Scrapers but they didn't seem to remove the Material like the Pro Prep / Sandvik .... Seemed to be more useful on Bare Wood.


Michael Tust


----------



## thomasj (Jul 30, 2015)

The new paint really brings it to life again.


----------

